# G T Hawkins Ltd - Oct 2011 (Pic Heavy)



## Priority 7 (Oct 31, 2011)

Shoe manufacturer Hawkins Inc was founded in 1850 by GeorgeThomas Hawkins . Originally started as a cottage industry, in 1883 Hawkins got down to serious business and in 1885 the construction of a factory at a location on the Overstone Road, Northampton was started. That same year it was producing riding boots for the Queen, earning it the highest honour of that era, the Royal Warrant, which is still proudly displayed above corner entrance. 
By 1899 the factory was supplying military boots for the troops fighting in the Boer War and by 1904 it had released its first full catalogue. The First World War saw orders for aviation boots and in 1916 GT Hawkins changed to a limited company with Edward H White joining as a director.
During the Second World War Hawkins was to supply aviation boots for Mosquito and Spitfire pilots and during the Korean War it was instrumental in designing waterproof durable boots for the troops and it was this design that became the catalyst for developing walking boots.
In 1953 Hawkins supplied the mountain boots used by the first team to successfully ascend Mount Everest. 
In 1982 it supplied the British Troops fighting in the Falklands Conflict. It finally closed its doors after 120 years of trading, in 1995, and has been empty ever since. 

Explored in the good company of James and Blackeagle. 

































































































Thanks for looking I would like to ask that anyone wishing to visit G.T Hawkins to contact me prior to their visit.


----------



## Pincheck (Oct 31, 2011)

nice shots mate,like it


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 31, 2011)

Fabulous old factory. Love the green dimpled glass, and especially the stained glass with the crest on.
Nice one, P7.


----------



## Lost_In_Normandy (Oct 31, 2011)

Most excellent report and some great forgotten architecture too!

Thank you, really enjoy your work


----------



## Priority 7 (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks it was an absolute stroke of good fortune this.. Skeleton Key and I had spotted this place on our last Northampton explore, it was shut tight. Nothing had changed on this trip except for the fact we bumped into a mate of the owners who looks after the place who with a little gentle persuasion agreed to give us a 10-15 minute tour of it. Top man he was I have to say and really lucky for us too...interesting tour too he knew the place well and some nice snippets of its history.


----------



## TeeJF (Oct 31, 2011)

Nice piccies. Looks like you've been busy!


----------



## Priority 7 (Oct 31, 2011)

Was a really relaxed and successful weekend TeeJF thanks for asking..


----------



## sj9966 (Oct 31, 2011)

A great looking place, nice one!


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 31, 2011)

Nice one mate! You have been busy! Loving all of these!


----------



## Priority 7 (Oct 31, 2011)

Cheers UX I had to do the place tripodless as I was caught about by the guy letting us see the place hence some blurry images


----------

